# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  раздем способы суицида нужен?

## grey

так как много споров на эту тему, то давайте проголосуем и выскажем все свои мнения.
по результатам решим удалять раздел или нет.

----------


## Deathstyle

говорю да! я за удаление этого раздела!

----------


## Anubis

я против такого раздела, есть  в этом что-то неправильное и довольно-таки дикое, когда люди делятся оптимальными способами ухода на тот свет. лично мне хотелось бы, чтобы этот форум был бы местом поддержки и взамопомощи для тех, кто попал в тяжелую тупиковую ситуацию, а не площадкой для совершения сделок купли-продажи цианида и хлороформа и не тем местом, где исповедуют принцип "падающег
 - толкни". наличие такого раздела может быть  косвенно истолковано как пропаганда смерти и суицида, аследовательно гарантировано влечет за собой проблемы с законом.

----------


## Агата

думаю, раздел все же нужен, тока правила на него нужно поменять, поставить жесткие рамки. если разговор о том, какой способ выбрать, может задержать человека среди живых, то такой разговор является стоящим. но он не должен переходить в разговор и инструкции, как конкретно уйти из жизни. ну то есть я соглашусь с Anubis, что не должно быть вышек на счет что, где, как купить и тому подобное

----------


## sinbound

конечно же раздел нужен!
всё-таки форум называется "суицид-форум"...

----------


## Коба

Однозначно необходимо *удалить этот раздел*. 
Не только ради безопасности жизни людей, но и форума.
Подробное описание способов самоубийства уменьшают вероятность выживания после попытки су.    

лучше семь раз "попытаться", чем один раз умереть.

----------


## Deathstyle

дайте алкоголику на выбор стакан молока и стакан водки... и заставте его выбрать! *это просто асоцияция*


ешё раз повторюсь, этот раздел нужно удалить.

----------


## Tree

мне по барабану удалят раздел или нет.так как толку от него всё равно мало,слишком много подлогов и провакаций.
 другое дело нужен ли ещё один сайт,который является клоном аналогичных сайтов по размазыванию соплей.итак весь рунет одна сплошная копия друг друга.(но тут наверное дело в менталитете).да и название придётся сменить на какой-нибудь"эмо-форум".а то от фраз"независимый суицид-форум" и "суицид без купюр" людей будет истерика пробивать.
 а что касается всяких доморощенных психоаналитиков,возомнивших себя спасителями мира.то они спокойно могут пойти на аналогичные ресурсы где нет оного раздела и "помогать"(читай самоутверждатся за счёт других чтобы выглядеть в своих глазах не таким ущербным)там.

----------


## Gloomy_girl

конечно же оставить раздел, как никак это суицид-форум, а насчет поддержки (размазывания соплей) существуют всякие психологические ресурсы и т.п.

----------


## Freezer2007

предлагаю ещё больше ограничить доступ,

----------


## Crystal_Lake

Не стоит забывать о том, что одной среди всех главных идей суицид сообществ является право на выбор. Право на свободный, собственный выбор каждого между жизнью и смертью, равносильно поиску и праву на выбор как путей к жизни, так и путей к смерти. 

Человек, приходящий по какой-либо причине в такое сообщество, человек, который вводит слово суицид в поисковую систему, может нуждаться не только в поддержке и общении, но и в конкретной информации о способе ухода из жизни. Такой информации, казалось бы, масса в сети, но она изложена односторонне, во многих источниках может быть недостоверна. Любой рецепт может быть изложен ошибочно, и применение его может привести мало того, что к потере права на смерть, и оставить человека всё ещё жить, но и оставить его жить инвалидом, потерявшим здоровье, ставшим на учёт в психиатрии и прочее. Как это ни тяжело, но решившему уйти необходимо обсудить способ смерти, для чего он и может появиться тут, и уже при обсуждении мы можем дать ему понять, что идеальных способов нет, рассчитать и увидеть процент риска и ошибок, разумеется паралельно с этим пытаясь отвести человека от черты и разбавить его депрессию общением, если это возможно, и указать ему на нестопроцентность любого способа, говоря о последствиях. Закрывая такой раздел, мы лишаем возможности узнать все стороны избранного способа потенциальным самоубийцей, а не только ту гарантированную, какую он мог прочитать где-то ещё и быть полностью уверенным. Создаем информационный вакуум. 
Поскольку сообщество и есть о суициде, обсуждение способов ухода из жизни – неминуемая часть такого сообщества. Поскольку сообщество и есть о суициде, то, что люди сюда попадают именно с мыслью о смерти – так же неминуемо. Иногда это тяжело принимать эмоционально, однако мы должны признать право каждого на смерть. И право на поиск путей к смерти. Хотя бы тут. Вместе друг с другом мы должны понимать и принимать такие вещи. Т.к. в окружающей жизни мы вообще не можем поговорить о суициде, натыкаясь на сплошное непонимание. 

Информационный вакуум и невозможность обсуждать к добру не приводит.
Поэтому, считаю..., что Администрация форума "должна" оставить такой раздел, но следить за грамотной модерацией, не допуская банального флуда, призывов к суициду, пропаганду суицида, навязыванию суицид-мыслей и прочего, выходящего за рамки конструктивной информации и обуждения. 






> если бы я на него не наткнулся, то вообще бы тут не зарегился


 Хм... Так вроде же пока не зарегишься, то и раздела не видно. *scratсh*

----------


## blooddrakon

да пожалуй правильно сказано что многие , кто искал этот форум все-же вводили именно слово "суицид", и пытались найти именно способы его совершения. мы конечно можем удалить раздел , переделать форум целиком в форум психологической поддержки и взаимопомощи, но большинство "решившихся" все-таки критически относятся к подобным попыткам наставить их на путь истины, а так даже найдя форум человек помимо раздела про способы увидит и другие, и как миниму просто их посмотрит, а там глядишь и найдет что нибудь, что заставит его передумать или хотя бы на время отложить. а что касательно "четких инструкций" ..... пуская это звучит цинично но мне кажется что пускай лучше это действительно будут четкие инструкции и вероятность быстрой и безболезненной смерти будет хотя бы доведена до максимума, а вот возможность того, что человек останется недееспособным инвалидом на всю жизнь, или последние его эмоции в этой жизни будут связанным с невероятной болью, будет уменьшена.те для кого су лишь попытка привлечь внимание или вызвать жалость, так им как раз не нужен 100% способ, а должную поддержку они найдут и так. а тот кто действительно готов к су и душой и телом...... такие заслужили хотя бы легкую смерть , раз уж жизнь их столь тяжела. хотя конечно и вправду большинство способов в разделе оставляют желать лучшего, и по большому счету набор слухов или мало-достоверной информации.

----------


## TUSKA

с одной стороны я за то,чтобы удалить-меньше проблем с законом(эх,история с рубеном александровичем заставляет постоянно оглядываться-уже шею натёрла).
с другой стороны правы те,что привели довод о том,что это будет не су-форум(да уж,сказала).
может,как-то ограничить поток вновь заводимых топиков?итак там по три раза повторяется почти каждый способ,много экзотики,несчастных случаев,притянутых за уши и прочего подобного.
может,стоит модерам(ой,простите) собраться с силами и создать,допустим, несколько топиков наиболее вероятных и осуществимых способов.и там пусть будут высказывания,типа-свалился по пьяни с 28 этажа,даже не ушибся,как способ не катит.
имхо,конечно...

----------


## blooddrakon

> может,стоит модерам(ой,простите) собраться с силами и создать,допустим, несколько топиков наиболее вероятных и осуществимых способов.и там пусть будут высказывания,типа-свалился по пьяни с 28 этажа,даже не ушибся,как способ не катит.
> имхо,конечно...


 так уже ввели подобную идея , с созданием голосования для каждого нового способа о его эффективности и удаления лишнего бреда ! кстати пользуясь случаем хочу напомнить всем !!!! читайте правила раздела перед тем как создать топик !!!! да вобще конечно хорошо было бы и старые темы просмотреть и все лишнее нафиг удалять , а для основных уже представленных способов тоже создать голосование, но все как-то времени не хватает и руки не доходят, а с новым, малость тормозящим движком как-то оно еще жестче будет.......

----------


## grey

попробую тоже высказаться, надо же и своё мнение оставить)

те, кто говорит что раздел не нужен, не были на грани, ну или хотя бы около грани :Smile: 
я раньше даже не думал что можно форуму прожить без этого раздела, форум ради него и создавался (ну не совсем, но у этого раздела с остальными 3-я была равная важность).
сейчас я меньше думаю о су и у меня мнение изменилось в абсолютно противоположную сторону, это зверство что кто-то сюда зайдёт и попробует убить себя, начитавшись того, что написали участники о том или ином способе. но вспоминаю себя во времена создания форума и понимаю что этот раздел нужен некоторым людям, и я их понимаю.

попробовал создать объявление в разделе способов. вот. это пока думаем удалять раздел или нет

----------


## Omega

вот интересно, зачем заходят на етот раздел те которым он ненравится?
кому нужен тот пусть заходит, кому нет тот не заходит. что еще не ясно... ппц.
абсолютно безсмисленно спорить.

----------


## Crystal_Lake

> мы конечно можем удалить раздел , переделать форум целиком в форум психологической поддержки и взаимопомощи, но большинство "решившихся" все-таки критически относятся к подобным попыткам наставить их на путь истины.


 Прав, вряд ли это хорошая идея. Всё же суицид-форум и клуб психологической помощи – две совершенно разные вещи. На примере себя могу сказать, что со всякими психологами у меня природная несовместимость, и приходить в такой клуб, наткнувшись на него в сети, у меня бы даже желания не возникло, а наоборот… мелкая ухмылка.
Суицид форум должен оставаться именно суицид-сообществом. Подобный форум психологической помощи может быть кому-то и сошёл бы, и замечательно. Но, уверена, хорошая треть потенциальных су тут даже не появились бы. Т.к. именно критически относятся к наставлению на "путь истины", как и сказал *blooddrakon*, и негативно ко всем попыткам вообще лезть в душу и убеждать, что всё прекрасно, только потому, что "так принято - помочь и вытащить".
Всё же суицид форум – более близкое по душе место. Тут ты можешь найти как помощь,поддержку и путь к жизни, если захочешь, так и просто быть в теме смерти как в близкой и важной для тебя теме, начиная от обсуждения её, без нужды в советах, заканчивая поисков путей к смерти - на всё воля пользователя. И в первом случае и во втором ты всё равно находишься в обществе "близких" и имеешь_возможность говорить на тему суицида в той или иной степени (чего в реальной жизни нет), что уже не плохо, и не так одиноко.

А кто пришёл за способом, возможно захочет и проблемой поделиться, и так его можно вытащить. В то время как на форум псих.поддержки он бы даже не заглянул.



> а что касательно "четких инструкций" ..... пуская это звучит цинично но мне кажется что пускай лучше это действительно будут четкие инструкции и вероятность быстрой и безболезненной смерти будет хотя бы доведена до максимума


 Согласна. Либо достоверная надёжная информация (насколько это возможно), либо ничего.
В любом случае, IMO конечно, но – последствия неудачной смерти хуже чем сама смерть (тем более когда её осознанно_желаешь, для чего и совершают суицид).



> хотя конечно и вправду большинство способов в разделе оставляют желать лучшего, и по большому счету набор слухов или мало-достоверной информации.


 Тем не менее – читая, даже элементарно можно понять хотя бы тот факт, что все отравления химикатами, цианидами и т.д. весьма сложные способы и сомнительные без особых навыков и знаний; то, что ложась на рельсы ты вешаешь ответственность на машиниста и т.п. и прийти, допустим к тому, что нет ничего, кроме падения с высотного здания.
Т.е. можно анализировать. Анализировать всё стороны всех способов. Видеть, что химикаты сложно приготовить, видеть, что передозировку нужно суметь рассчитать и ввести, ну и т.д. И там уже выбирать.



> может,как-то ограничить поток вновь заводимых топиков?итак там по три раза повторяется почти каждый способ,много экзотики,несчастных случаев,притянутых за уши и прочего подобного.


 Можно создать одну тему, например, "Экзотические способы" (или др.) – и туда сливать всё сомнительное или слишком мудрёное. Всё слишком_уж дурацкое вообще чистить сразу же. На остальное – жёсткая, но грамотная и конструктивная модерация.



> сейчас я меньше думаю о су и у меня мнение изменилось в абсолютно противоположную сторону


  :Smile: 



> это зверство что кто-то сюда зайдёт и попробует убить себя, начитавшись того, что написали участники о том или ином способе.


 Относительно впечатлительных людей, которые могут начитаться, с таким же успехом они могут прочитать это где угодно, вплоть даже до статьи в прессе как какие-нибудь готы покончили с собой, впечатлиться и сделать тоже самое. К тому же, IMO, это маловероятно, что можно вообще начитаться до_такой_степени, чтобы су. Даже у впечатлительных людей (которых ещё поискать среди нас надо) есть своя голова на плечах.
Относительно того, что кто-то может прийти, определиться со способом и свести счёты с жизнью – как ни тяжело, но это его право на смерть. Право самостоятельно решать и распоряжаться своей_жизнью. Мы должны это принимать, всё-таки… сквозь сожаления. (



> вот интересно, зачем заходят на етот раздел те которым он ненравится?
> кому нужен тот пусть заходит, кому нет тот не заходит. что еще не ясно... ппц.
> абсолютно безсмисленно спорить.


 Можно и так, конечно…
Но, IMO, когда ты на форуме, ты всё равно заходишь и просматриваешь как бы там ни было все разделы.
А вешать табличку "не смотреть кому не надо" на раздел уже вообще глупо, да и смотреть от этого ещё больше начнут.





P.S. Ну и пост. Мда... *scratch*
Хотелось нормально изложить мысль и кратко не получилось.
Спасибо всем, кто дочитал и вник.

----------


## Вия

нет.способы нужно оставить.мне кажется,что форум хоть и не тот какой был больше пол года назад,но это существенно его изменит...(почему то удивило,то что половина/некоторые наших ветеранов(извините :Smile: т.е люди,которые давно очень на этом форуме)сказали что этот раздел нужно всеже убрать...(

----------


## implosion

а что было пол года назад? больше способов?
проголосовал ненадо удалять, надо жёсче модерировать.

----------


## Freezer2007

я ваще всякую надежду потерял када статистики почитал там

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

C точки зрения проблем с законом, раздел нужно удалить. когда меня опрашивали менты, они спрашивали что есть на форуме, и особенно подробно спрашивали про раздел способы. этот раздел является одной из главных причин по которой вечно закрывают форум.
с точки зрения тематики форума раздел нужно оставить, иначе что это за су форум на котором  почти нет ничего про суицид. соглашусь с мнением, что нужно изменить правила раздела, главное исключить любые советы и даже просто намеки на суицид. т.е. чтобы пользователи не советовали друг другу как лучше приготовить тот или иной элексир смерти.

----------


## Crystal_Lake

Теперь, когда форум переехал на платный хостинг, насколько велика вероятность всё равно проблем с законом?

Кстати, это единственный форум из всех сообществ о суициде (плюс/минус известных), где есть такой раздел.
(Tools of Death не считаю)

----------


## Психиатр

раздел "способы су" самый, на мой взгляд, полезный раздел сайта. это центральнообразуещее звено форума. данный раздел помогает развеять предрассудки насчёт способов и помогает предотвратить незавершенный су, который часто сказывается негативно на состоянии здоровья. такой раздел не может поддтолкнуть к су, а напротив, поможет понять о бесперспективности (или ничножной верояности на успех) выбранного су-дником способа...

----------


## Crystal_Lake

Именно... на деле хозяева хостинга прикрывают форум как только появляется на горизонте хоть даже какая-то минимальная перспектива проблем. Плюс стереотип "подозрительной" тематики – и всё, зачем им лишние проблемы, никто даже вникать не будет и разбираться. 
Это с большего касается бесплатных хостингов – выгоды никакой, зачем держать лишнюю бомбу, и опасаться, что она таки взорвётся.
На платном, даже русском, уже не так: деньги есть, есть место. Уже надо что-то покрупнее, чем просто "письмо от комиссии". Но тоже до поры, до того самого "покрупнее".
Администратора привлечь если по_закону – нереально, но с тем, что творится в России – могут пришить что угодно… Всё может быть.



> англ хостинг хорош тем что русским недоброжелателем сложнее составить предьявы и законодательство у них другое.


 А форум на английском хостинге разве через Россию прикрыть нельзя? Каким-нибудь путём хакерства, работающего на ПО?, или интернет-представительства, на подобии как в реальности – посольства, думаю, есть что-нибудь такое... Хотя слишком много шума для одного форума…

Вообще, разместить форум на Кубе какой-нибудь, там точно не достанут : ) Там, слышала, размещают очень много русских пиратских библиотек, музыки, фильмов – и по поводу нарушения авторских прав никто достать не может. Равносильно достучаться до небес.

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

говорю решительно нет потому что пришла на форум именно за способом.как и множество людей, пожалуй.

----------


## Black Angel

считаю, что раздел нужно оставить, хотя тема очень провокационная. все равно ведь, те кто уже решился, найдут способы и в других местах, а те кто нет, то думаю этот раздел форума им параллелен

----------


## Platon

> дайте алкоголику на выбор стакан молока и стакан водки... и заставте его выбрать! *это просто асоцияция*
> 
> 
> ешё раз повторюсь, этот раздел нужно удалить.


    Может ещё форум нахер удалить? Это суицид-форум, а не форум галимой некомпитентной психологической поддержки, представителем которой ты скорее всего являешься или хочешь являться.

----------


## Ankou

канешн,не надо)
не каждый в курсе как приготовить цианистый калий в домашних условиях)

----------


## Crazyman

Во-во,подскажите как в домашних условиях сделать цианид или где его можно раздобыть?

----------


## Ankou

https://www.hyperlab.info/chemistry/syntheses/KCN.htm
это,правда,для человека,сведущего в химии....если никогда ничего в этом не понимал,лучше не соваться,раньше времени в землю сляжешь)

----------


## volnapozitiva

я щитаю этот раздел нужно убрать, лучше искать пути выхода чем способы суицида.

----------


## Ankou

кто  ХОЧЕТ  видеть пути выхода, тот их будет искать.
кому ничего не нужно-окна открыты)
чистка этого раздела ничего не даст...пусть висят.

----------


## madness

Раздел все-таки удален? Не могу найти.

----------


## madness

Я не могу вспомнить свой прошлый логин. У меня были темы и посты именно в этом разделе, я хотела там посмотреть какой был ник. Верните раздел пожалуйста((

----------


## riogo

нет не удалён, просто мало постов у вас

----------


## madness

Пустите меня туда T__T
На прошлом нике у меня много постов.

----------


## Platon

80% проголосовало против удаления этого раздела..  Так в чём же проблема? Почему раздела нет?

----------


## madness

Хотя бы на сутки пустите, я посмотрю какой был ник и перелогинюсь( Флудить чтобы набрать посты я не умею.

----------


## mors certa

> 80% проголосовало против удаления этого раздела..  Так в чём же проблема? Почему раздела нет?


 философ, у вас недостаточное количество сообщений  :Smile: 
сначала наберите, потом будете видеть.

----------


## ipo

А сколько постов нужно, чтобы видеть раздел?

----------


## grey

> А сколько постов нужно, чтобы видеть раздел?


  на данный момент 10. обо всех изменениях здесь

но не думайте, что нафлудив 10 сообщений вы попадёте в раздел. за флуд вам убявят репутацию, а с отрицательной репутацией вход в раздел закрыт.

----------


## Ankou

никогда не думала,что после 100 способов кто-то захочет искать что-то еще)
на МС еще была хорошая подборка,с подписями *опробовано человеком z,человеком y*...

----------


## madness

11 постов, а раздела все еще нет.
у меня отрицательная репутация или что? я ее вообще не вижу

----------


## riogo

> 11 постов, а раздела все еще нет.
> у меня отрицательная репутация или что? я ее вообще не вижу


 уже 10, прошу не спамить

----------


## madness

спам - это реклама чего-либо.
что я рекламирую?

на вопрос ответьте пожалуйста, раздел-таки не виден

и почему отправленные ЛС не отображаются в папке "отправленные"?

----------


## riogo

> спам - это реклама чего-либо.
> что я рекламирую?
> 
> на вопрос ответьте пожалуйста, раздел-таки не виден
> 
> и почему отправленные ЛС не отображаются в папке "отправленные"?


 ответил в личку на первую часть сообщения
на второй ответит модер

----------


## grey

> спам - это реклама чего-либо.
> что я рекламирую?
> 
> на вопрос ответьте пожалуйста, раздел-таки не виден
> 
> и почему отправленные ЛС не отображаются в папке "отправленные"?


  Не знаю, возможно папка переполнена или письмо не отправилось или ещё что..

----------


## fuсka rolla

Результаты опроса: Удалять раздел СПОСОБЫ СУИЦИДА?
Да 1517. 86%
Нет 6982. 14%

86%, Грей!!!! сноси этот раздел. 
надежные способы уже выяснили те, кому нужно. Все-таки с 2006 существуем. По-моему на тематическом ресурсе (этом форуме) приятнее общаться, а не способы искать. Да и репрессий меньше без него. К тому же все способы и их описания по Интернету гуляют. А как связать эшафотный узел энциклопедии онлайновые насоветуют.

----------


## INIESTA

Давно не был тут..Раздел этот навсегда удален?

----------


## fuсka rolla

нет.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Результаты опроса: Удалять раздел СПОСОБЫ СУИЦИДА?
> Да 1517. 86%
> Нет 6982. 14%
> 86%, Грей!!!! сноси этот раздел.


 я чёт не догнал - мне видны совсем не те цифры, что ты назвал.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Результаты опроса: Удалять раздел СПОСОБЫ СУИЦИДА?
Голосовавшие 94. Вы уже голосовали в этом опросе
Да 1920.21%
Нет 7579.79%

Вот Я тоже не понял, что это было. Первый раз все было наоборот.

----------


## zmejka

> Результаты опроса: Удалять раздел СПОСОБЫ СУИЦИДА?
> Голосовавшие 94. Вы уже голосовали в этом опросе
> Да 1920.21%
> Нет 7579.79%
> 
> Вот Я тоже не понял, что это было. Первый раз все было наоборот.


  здесь еще и вопрос противоречиво задан...название темы"нужен ли?",опрос - "удалять ли?" какой то  диссонанс  получается...

----------


## zero

Этот раздел еще существует?

----------


## Герда

Ну я это вижу.__
Результаты опроса: Удалять раздел СПОСОБЫ СУИЦИДА?Голосовавшие:102. Вы уже голосовали в этом опросе.
Да ---22 21.57% 
Нет ---80 78.43% 

Тоесть почти 81 % за не удалять"

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Ну я это вижу.__
> Результаты опроса: Удалять раздел СПОСОБЫ СУИЦИДА?Голосовавшие:102. Вы уже голосовали в этом опросе.
> Да ---22 21.57% 
> Нет ---80 78.43% 
> 
> Тоесть почти 81 % за не удалять"


 Это неизвестно. "Автор оставил это на додумку читателя"(с) ))))
Здесь название темы противоречит вопросу. Правильную формулировку не узнать.

----------


## ДенисТ

Конечно не удалять. Люди должны знать, как убить себя наверняка, а не сделать себя инвалидом.

----------


## grey

Сегодня приснился сон.. Хотя я в сны и не верю, но он дал задуматься.

В краце про сон: начало совсем не помню, помню что какая-то девочка решила покончить с жизнью, я там был, непомню как но я её ... убил, не помог в самоубийстве а именно убил, да я мухи не обижу а тут такое, ну и потом за мной милиция, под присмотр, но в итоге я как-то сбежал.

В сны я не верю, может это позавчерашние новости про двух девочек спрыгнувших всплыли в сознании, не знаю.

Но я задумался о форуме. Когда я его сделал, меня только способы и интересовали, я разбирался как и что лучше, подбирял для себя. Но прошло уже столько времи и я не решился, а сейчас и не решусь потому что мне это не нужно, хотя проблемы остались, но я о них думаю с другой точки зрения. И я понял, да и это уже много раз озвучивалось, что те кто долго готовится и обсуждает способы постепенно становится философом, а те кто решился на самоубийство даже на форум не заглянет, а пойдёт и спрыгнет. Соглашусь, бывают конечно и исключения.
*Раздел способы суицида закрыт*Те, кто скажет, что без него форум перестанет быть собой будут неправы, так как если даже посмотреть на соотношение количества сообщений в этом разделе и в остальных, то можно увидеть, что посетителям больше интересно обсудить свою проблему, а не способ самоубийства.

Спасибо за внимание.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Ура. Добро победило.

----------


## Влад

Я хоть и не видел в нынешнем состоянии раздел, но все же могу догадываться, каков он, считаю, лучше удалить. И думаю, что автору темы, независимо от результатов опроса, надо самому принять единственно правильное решение на тему удалять или нет.

----------


## Влад

Кто знает, может кто-то из девочек и читал нечто подобное в интернете из тех что погибли или стали инвалидами применив один из способов. Детские души вообще очень восприимчивы.

----------


## Stas

правильно решение... ибо надо затаиться. *сделать вид, что нас тут нет*

----------


## Lucky13

ага...затаиться))) а те кто погибли я считаю и без этого форума в нете могли много чего найти.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Кто знает, может кто-то из девочек и читал нечто подобное в интернете из тех что погибли или стали инвалидами применив один из способов. Детские души вообще очень восприимчивы.


 Вряд-ли они здесь были. 
И раздел способы задумывался ради того, чтоб инвалидами, как раз, не стать.




> [уженеторт]
> конечно, потому что он давно перестал быть собой )
> не помню когда это началось (а может и всегда было но я не замечал), но щас почти всё общение концентрируется в "моей проблеме", в результате тонны одинаковых тем с одинаковым нытьём и одинаковыми ответами. в некоторых из них даже потроллить не грех.
> когда способы были открыты для всех, приток народа был больше и даже в чятике кто то сидел постоянно. многие люди (например я) тут оказались только потому что искали способы, а обсудить их было не с кем. реально убились из них единицы (скорее всего). от удаления раздела мало что изменится, он уже умер когда стал закрытым.
> "несуицид" когда то был самым активным разделом, теперь тоже почти мёртв. почему непонятно. т.е. понятно, но все конечно считают по другому.
> [/уженеторт]


 Это началось после ухода blackwinged. 
И, по-моему, было бы правильнее расположить ссылки на соседние ресурсы на видном месте. У всех ведь форумом разная "специализация", хотя и тематика одна и та же.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

в тот раздел заходил раз в сто лет лишь из модераторских обязанностей... активности там всё равно особо не велось...

----------


## fuсka rolla

Закрепить темы о других форумах в "важных", чтоб вверху страницы были? 
p.s. Не нахожу тему "pages of pain".

----------


## Taliesin

Без раздела "Способы суицида" этот форум неполноценен и из полезного ресурса превратился в *подставьте мат по вкусу*. Моя позиция - следует не только вернуть раздел, но и сделать к нему свободный доступ, а также отменить запрет на обсуждение способов в большинстве разделов (в рамках тем). Право человека на смерть и знать о смерти так же свято, как право на жизнь. 

Дерьма, соплей и горячих линий вполне хватает. Хороших и доступных баз знаний - нет. Каждый, кто покалечит себя вместо того, чтобы легко и без мучений умереть - шпилька в задницу "добрякам" и моралистам, которые ратуют за безграмотность и незнание. Для меня практический опыт из этого раздела был эрзацем смерти, возможностью извлечь из печатного слова частицу того, что пережить в реальности можно лишь раз. Придётся поискать этот эрзац в других местах. Словоблудием фактов не заменить, господа.

P.S. Сообщество проголосовало против удаления раздела. Форум, как мне кажется, существует ради сообщества. Может этим людям и администрации стоит находиться на разных форумах?

----------


## Amonimus

Единственный разумный ответ, пишитесь в личку

----------


## dukha

> в тот раздел заходил раз в сто лет лишь из модераторских обязанностей... активности там всё равно особо не велось...


 Это что-ли аргумент? Пусть даже раз в полгода появится 1 дельный совет и то хорошо. Просто не понимаю смысла существования этого сайта. Мозгоправов в сети полно, зачем делать очередной такой?

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

я лишь модератор. все организационные вопросы - к админу, к Грею.

----------


## dukha

Ну да, а он уже обрел смысл жизни, ему эти способы ни к чему, как и сами форумчане. Переименуйте тогда сайт что-ли. О СУ здесь ничего нет.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Переименуйте тогда сайт что-ли.


 напишите об этом грею, но не думаю, что ваш мессадж достоен внимания. вы мне напоминаете оппозицию, все действия которой ограничиваются истеричным скандированием "хутин - пуй"

----------


## dukha

В этой теме уже развернуто написали, почему этот раздел нужен. Чего стоит хотя бы голосование. Так может в данном случае хутин и вправду пуй?

----------


## The loser

В принципе, правильно, что закрыли этот раздел. Иначе закрыть могли бы уже весь форум (хотя, какая разница, он и так мёртвый), фсбшники какие-нибудь. Ведь тому же хутину пую не выгодно, чтобы его рабы кончали с собой

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> В этой теме уже развернуто написали, почему этот раздел нужен.


 я уже ответил, что оргвопросы решает Грей. на заборе тоже написано.

----------


## zmejka

а я вот не вижу проблемы в данной ситуации... кому нужны способы су, идет на Страницы или Накрай, кому нужно свободно обсудить желание суицида (не способы) идет сюда,  кто хочет, чтобы ему по православному мозги промыли, и запретили о су упоминать даже - идет на Победишь.ру.     вот и  все проблемы решены )))

----------


## dukha

plaksivaya_tryapka, у меня к тебе претензий нет.

----------


## Traumerei

в связи с новым законом,который планируются ввести ("деткам" создают "безопасное интернет-пространство", лучше б приюты для животных сделали) советовала бы удалить любое упоминание о способах...а то прикроют всё. мне лично будет жалко.

----------


## Пропавший без вести

почему я не могу найти этот раздел? его уже удалили?

----------


## zmejka

Пропавший без вести, раздел уже давненько удален.

----------


## RiverWillCarryMe

Taliesin
Верный коммент.
Без этого раздела данный форум бессмысленен.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Taliesin
> Верный коммент.
> Без этого раздела данный форум бессмысленен.


 Он бы и с разделом был таковым. Раздел не определяет тематику форума, т.к. он (раздел) не уникален- эти способы на всех форумах одинаковы, их можно без труда найти на всех площадках: от имидж бордов до сервисов дневников.

----------


## WKH

Хоть кто-нибудь по мимо, [], тупого [] может дать ссылки где есть реальные способы самоубийства. На борды, торы [] [] что угодно. Иначе зачем вы, [], вообще тут существуете, [].

----------


## RUDRA

Ну у меня тут [] по мимо тупого [] есть много реальных способов, только препараты нужны и у самого их нет, если есть у тебя возможность по их добытию то велкам в личку...
Я так понимаю здесь запрещены открытые рецепты и призивы...

----------

